# 5-htp & L-Tyrosine Regiment



## tb66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

Ive been using 5-htp and multivitamin for a month or two now and when its doing its job it seems to be working quite well for me. It doesnt make the anxiety disappear but it makes it much easier to push down and reason away with my thoughts.

I have been taking 1 100mg of Jarrows 5-htp capsules every morning on an empty stomach, however i think my body rapidly grows a tolerance to it. After 3-4 weeks of being on the 5-htp i began to feel the anxiety creeping back. I stopped for about a week then resumed 100mg a day combined with 1 500mg capsule of Biovea's L-Tyrosine. Again about 2-3 weeks into this regiment i began to feel the anxiety creeping back in. Ive stopped taking both for about 2 days now and actually felt better today (however that may just be a good day).

Anyways i was just wondering if anyone here uses either of these supplements, and if they can tell me any effective dosages that they have found to avoid building a tolerance. I have read about taking both (one to balance out the other, however that doesnt seem to be working for me), not taking it during the weekend and resuming during the week, and also switching between 5-htp and L-Tyrosine when you build a tolerance to one of them.

You guys got any thoughts or experience you can share with me?

P.s i also tend to indulge in a fair bit of alcohol on friday or saturday nights if that may have any impact on these supplements.


----------



## tb66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha nothing?


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol well I definitely thought about it, but it is so pricey, so my fear is that it won't have any effect on me and I'll be out twenty something bucks.


----------



## tb66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Get a good quality 5-htp and take it for a week or two and i dont think you will regret it. Only $20


----------

